# jrew.exe has stopped working



## migato (May 28, 2009)

I have a similar problem. I get the error message jrew.exe and also i get the message that i need a cd-rom to use the software but i am using a cd-rom, this only happens when i use my laptop that has Vista, but doesn't happen with my pc with XP. Please help! I have install and unistall java several times but i believe that is not the problem


----------



## williamkidd (May 19, 2009)

Hi migato,

It looks like jrew.exe may be a very old version of javaw.exe. Are you trying to run an old program on your computer that has Vista? If so, what program is it?


----------



## migato (May 28, 2009)

Its a course that I downloaded as an ISO file than I saved it to a CD-ROM. The company that put it together, I have contacted them and the only thing they suggest is to download the new java to run it with but it doesnt work. I have searched for solutions and tried uninstalling and reinstalling macromedia flash player and still doesn't work. I'm sure it's a incompatibility with Vista.


----------



## williamkidd (May 19, 2009)

jrew.exe is definitely an old Java file. I found it on my XP system in the *\jre\bin* directory for some program that I don't remember installing. JRE is the *J*ava *R*untime *E*nvironment. I checked the Properties for the jrew.exe file and it was created back in 2000. The Readme file that is present, related to my jrew.exe file, shows that it is for JRE 1.1.8 which worked with Windows 95/98/2000/NT 4.0. Windows XP isn't mentioned but many of the programs that worked with the systems mentioned also worked under XP.

Were you able to install in on the Vista system? Is it only when you try to run the program that it gives the error message?

Try searching the XP system for *jrew.exe* and if it exists on there see if it is located in a directory structure that includes the program files for the program that you are trying to use. It would also be helpful to know the error message that is appearing and what options, if any, that it gives. It's possible that it may not work under Vista if the program relies on that old file but using the Vista Compatibility may help.


----------



## migato (May 28, 2009)

Thank you for your assistance. I downloaded the old version of Java as you recommended, I changed the version of Internet Explorer from 8 down to 7 because it was freezing up. Tried the dif compatibilities available and still the same. 

The situation is like this: I put in the CD-ROM that I believe works; the screen of the program comes up, I sign in, click on the module and a window opens up I can hear the sound and...suddenly I get a window that says on the top Player error then the message says... Courses can be played from CD-ROM only...but thats what I am doing! I then, click the ok option(there's no other) and everything disappears and then, get the jrew message. 

I hope this is clear. thank you again for your assistance


----------

